# My new pigeon wing feathers cut



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello sir , i have brought a new pigeon its size is average not that much big nor small..it can fly properly..i have cut its wing feathers so that it cannot fly as i want to breed it..i am tensed now does it going to affect my pigeon? How long it will take to regrow? I dint plucked off the wing..i just cut the feathers in middle..plz reply me.. i am from india.. i want for homing


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

What is the meaning of molting? I dont know meaning of racing pigeon.. i just know i brought them for breeding so that when they give kids i can sell them after they grow


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Did you think to learn more before getting the pigeons.? If not read allot on pigeon keeping. Clipping their wings does not make them mate. 

A mated pair if kept in good sanitary conditions will raise young at some point. Although I would not even let them do that until you are educated about breeding pigeons. Use fake eggs if need be.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Poor pigeons, did you just get them so as you can breed them to make money? If so that's pretty awful. If you don't keep them in the correct condition, correct housing and make sure they have good food, calcium and vitamins they won't produce babies or if they do they will probably die. 
You need to read through many posts on this forum to learn how to keep them properly and stop cutting their feathers randomly hoping to ground them so as they will breed because they won't. They'll only breed if you keep them in healthy conditions and look after them properly, if you're not doing that and learning how to do it properly and keep them stress free then you may as well give up now before you do any more damage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Also to add to all that, if you let them outside that way, they are likely to be grabbed by a predator. You have taken away their only form of protection, the ability to fly.


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Ok i understand.. but after how many days there wing will regrow? Though i cut the wing little


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Wing will regrow after how many days?


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Since i cut the feathers little.. after hoe many days it will regrow?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

They wont regrow until they molt which may not happen for months. Would not allow them outside as they will be predator chow.


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

When do pigeons molt? What is the meaning of molt? I googled it but dint understand.. can u please say?? Should i pluck off the feathers?


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

cwebster said:


> They wont regrow until they molt which may not happen for months. Would not allow them outside as they will be predator chow.


 help me what do i do now?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Borbhuiyag said:


> When do pigeons molt? What is the meaning of molt? I googled it but dint understand.. can u please say?? Should i pluck off the feathers?


It is when birds shed old feathers to make way for a new growth.

It will take 2-3 months to grow back. Don't pluck the feathers.


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Just some advice on taking care of them-
Pigeon food- Get some good pigeon mix +bird vitamins containing everything necessary+calcium+grit and probotics.

If the bird is lacking in something it will cause problems. 

Where are you keeping them ? Do they have shelter against weather ?

Also, when a pigeon is happy it will breed. Please do not impulsively do things like cutting the feathers again. It will stress the bird even more and delay breeding. 

Ask questions if you do not know. Do not follow through with the action if you are unsure.

And don't let them outside. A predator can very easily get them.


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Just some advice on taking care of them-
> Pigeon food- Get some good pigeon mix +bird vitamins containing everything necessary+calcium+grit and probotics.
> 
> If the bird is lacking in something it will cause problems.
> ...



They have a house above our roof..there shelter is metal made so any weather cant affect it..its very warm..also i dont let them outside..i am observing that my pigeons are little weak than earlier..only little (5%).. i am tensed whether they die..for the first time in my life i am breeding them..will they die? How long it will take the fly again? Means the new feathers will be available after 1 month?? I am worried about feather(wing)


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Just some advice on taking care of them-
> Pigeon food- Get some good pigeon mix +bird vitamins containing everything necessary+calcium+grit and probotics.
> 
> If the bird is lacking in something it will cause problems.
> ...


I am giving them wheat( cereal grain) as food.. is this food healthy for them? In our area we dont get anything except wheat & rice & some pulses


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

Borbhuiyag said:


> They have a house above our roof..there shelter is metal made so any weather cant affect it..its very warm..also i dont let them outside..i am observing that my pigeons are little weak than earlier..only little (5%).. i am tensed whether they die..for the first time in my life i am breeding them..will they die? How long it will take the fly again? Means the new feathers will be available after 1 month?? I am worried about feather(wing)


2-3 months is when the feathers will grow back. When the feathers are fully grown they will stat flying again.


They will not die if you take care of them properly. They are weak because are only giving them wheat( cereal grain) as food. They need other things too. wheat is good for them but you must add other things too to their food.

A human cannot eat cereal alone. He will have deficiencies soon and become ill.

You need to order online to get those things. Place you can order from (http://www.amazon.in/)

Until then this is what you can do-
Food-Quinoa, broccoli, carrots and boiled egg unshelled blended together with wheat and peas with corn. For calcium you can also use cuttle bone and mash it into powder and put in the food.

Treats to help with weight- Unsalted chopped peanuts and white bread.

You can also give them some garlic capsules but not everyday. Only once in a while. Or you can use garlic powder if that isn't available( make sure it is pure garlic)

Water- Put 1 teaspoon of apple sauce(unsweetened) or apple cinder in their water.

Vitamins- You can get vitamin A,B,C and D3 from the pharmacy. They come in liquid form I believe. Do not use a human supplement pill.
For D3 your birds will get it from sunlight. But it cannot get it through the window.

Better to just order an vitamin mixture for birds online cause in that way the bird would get everything they need.


Probotics- Put small amount of yogurt in their mouth .

Other options- Get some Purina puppy chow and feed them some. This isn't the best food for them but it is for emergency (bird is sick) and when you don't have anything available. It has some vitamins and calcium. 

Lastly how are your birds -Is there discharge coming from their eyes and nostrils ? Are they active ? can you check their throat with a flashlight ?( if you see yellow sticky stuff and it smells means they have canker). How is the poop ?


----------



## Borbhuiyag (Jan 25, 2017)

Dotty said:


> Borbhuiyag said:
> 
> 
> > They have a house above our roof..there shelter is metal made so any weather cant affect it..its very warm..also i dont let them outside..i am observing that my pigeons are little weak than earlier..only little (5%).. i am tensed whether they die..for the first time in my life i am breeding them..will they die? How long it will take the fly again? Means the new feathers will be available after 1 month?? I am worried about feather(wing)
> ...


They are fine.. they are active too infact they can walk properly.
I keep them covered in cage from predators.. there is no canker..i noticed that as u said though


----------

